# Hurt and Heal 4



## The Deadman (Apr 4, 2008)

Same rules as the last one

Charectars recommended by chrisman 007

Boris Johnson (100)
Gaunt (100)
The Red Terror (100)
One Eye (100)
Gazgul (100)
Yarrick (100)
Emporer (100)
Lucius (100)
Marneus Calgar (100)
Mad Dok Butcha (100)

I'll start by healing the Emporer

Boris Johnson (100)
Gaunt (100)
The Red Terror (100)
One Eye (100)
Gazgul (100)
Yarrick (100)
Emporer (105)
Lucius (100)
Marneus Calgar (100)
Mad Dok Butcha (100)


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

For Boris Johnson Our new Chaos God!!!!!

Boris Johnson (105)
Gaunt (100)
The Red Terror (100)
One Eye (100)
Gazgul (100)
Yarrick (100)
Emporer (105)
Lucius (100)
Marneus Calgar (100)
Mad Dok Butcha (100


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

Boris will win. Heal Boris

Boris Johnson (110)
Gaunt (100)
The Red Terror (100)
One Eye (100)
Gazgul (100)
Yarrick (100)
Emporer (105)
Lucius (100)
Marneus Calgar (100)
Mad Dok Butcha (100)


----------



## BorisJohnson (Jun 6, 2008)

I think its clear wot i am going to do

Boris Johnson (115)
Gaunt (100)
The Red Terror (100)
One Eye (100)
Gazgul (100)
Yarrick (100)
Emporer (105)
Lucius (100)
Marneus Calgar (100)
Mad Dok Butcha (100)


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

(sorry if I got any wrong, but I'm crap at remembering characters)

Chris calls boris a retard, but he takes it as a compliment.

Boris Johnson (120)
Gaunt (100)
The Red Terror (100)
One Eye (100)
Gazgul (100)
Yarrick (100)
Emporer (105)
Lucius (100)
Marneus Calgar (100)
Mad Dok Butcha (100)


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

After a swift bit of editing :angel: .. Druchii passes Ibram a piece of cake, while still trying to find out who de heck 'Lorr' was last round.


Boris Johnson (120)
Ibram Gaunt (105)
The Red Terror (100)
Old One Eye (100)
Ghazghkull Mag Uruk Thraka (100)
Commissar Yarrick (100)
The God-Emperor (105)
Lucius the Eternal (100)
Marneus Calgar (100)
Mad Dok Butcha (100)


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

After realising he had no idea who Mad Dok Butcha was, Solitaire goes in a murderous rage and stabs out Old One Eye's other eye.

Boris Johnson (120)
Ibram Gaunt (105)
The Red Terror (100)
Old One Eye (90)
Ghazghkull Mag Uruk Thraka (100)
Commissar Yarrick (100)
The God-Emperor (105)
Lucius the Eternal (100)
Marneus Calgar (100)
Mad Dok Butcha (100)


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Old One Eye does a bit of regenerating.

Boris Johnson (120)
Ibram Gaunt (105)
The Red Terror (100)
Old One Eye (95)
Ghazghkull Mag Uruk Thraka (100)
Commissar Yarrick (100)
The God-Emperor (105)
Lucius the Eternal (100)
Marneus Calgar (100)
Mad Dok Butcha (100)


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Old One Eye eats his own hand
Boris Johnson (120)
Ibram Gaunt (105)
The Red Terror (100)
Old One Eye (85)
Ghazghkull Mag Uruk Thraka (100)
Commissar Yarrick (100)
The God-Emperor (105)
Lucius the Eternal (100)
Marneus Calgar (100)
Mad Dok Butcha (100)


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

Yay Go Borris


Boris Johnson (125)
Ibram Gaunt (105)
The Red Terror (100)
Old One Eye (85)
Ghazghkull Mag Uruk Thraka (100)
Commissar Yarrick (100)
The Emperor (105)
Lucius the Eternal (100)
Marneus Calgar (100)
Mad Dok Butcha (100)


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Chris explains what he meant about boris being a retard, and he starts crying.

Boris Johnson (115)
Ibram Gaunt (105)
The Red Terror (100)
Old One Eye (85)
Ghazghkull Mag Uruk Thraka (100)
Commissar Yarrick (100)
The Emperor (105)
Lucius the Eternal (100)
Marneus Calgar (100)
Mad Dok Butcha (100)


----------



## Rogal Dorn 666 (Apr 28, 2008)

The Comical value alone makes him worth saving Heal Borris!!!!


Boris Johnson (120)
Ibram Gaunt (105)
The Red Terror (100)
Old One Eye (85)
Ghazghkull Mag Uruk Thraka (100)
Commissar Yarrick (100)
The Emperor (105)
Lucius the Eternal (100)
Marneus Calgar (100)
Mad Dok Butcha (100)


----------



## The Deadman (Apr 4, 2008)

He must go as he has the least health

Boris Johnson (120)
Ibram Gaunt (105)
The Red Terror (100)
Old One Eye (75)
Ghazghkull Mag Uruk Thraka (100)
Commissar Yarrick (100)
The Emperor (105)
Lucius the Eternal (100)
Marneus Calgar (100)
Mad Dok Butcha (100)


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

Boris must survive

Boris Johnson (125)
Ibram Gaunt (105)
The Red Terror (100)
Old One Eye (75)
Ghazghkull Mag Uruk Thraka (100)
Commissar Yarrick (100)
The Emperor (105)
Lucius the Eternal (100)
Marneus Calgar (100)
Mad Dok Butcha (100)


----------



## Dracomancer (Jun 6, 2008)

*Boris Johnson is confused*
*He hurts himself in his confusion*

Boris Johnson (115)
Ibram Gaunt (105)
The Red Terror (100)
Old One Eye (75)
Ghazghkull Mag Uruk Thraka (100)
Commissar Yarrick (100)
The Emperor (105)
Lucius the Eternal (100)
Marneus Calgar (100)
Mad Dok Butcha (100)


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

*you have used a poke ball on the emperor*

Boris Johnson (115)
Ibram Gaunt (105)
The Red Terror (100)
Old One Eye (75)
Ghazghkull Mag Uruk Thraka (100)
Commissar Yarrick (100)
The Emperor (95)
Lucius the Eternal (100)
Marneus Calgar (100)
Mad Dok Butcha (100)


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

While eating his hand Old One Eye realises it is infact a claw, and tastes like crab, which he likes. It also heals him for no apparent reason.

Boris Johnson (115)
Ibram Gaunt (105)
The Red Terror (100)
Old One Eye (80)
Ghazghkull Mag Uruk Thraka (100)
Commissar Yarrick (100)
The Emperor (95)
Lucius the Eternal (100)
Marneus Calgar (100)
Mad Dok Butcha (100)


----------



## Dracomancer (Jun 6, 2008)

My bad, ignore.


----------



## BorisJohnson (Jun 6, 2008)

Ignoring dracomancers double post Boris super powers him self and knock the emperor down a peg or two

Boris Johnson (115)
Ibram Gaunt (105)
The Red Terror (100)
Old One Eye (80)
Ghazghkull Mag Uruk Thraka (100)
Commissar Yarrick (100)
The Emperor (85)
Lucius the Eternal (100)
Marneus Calgar (100)
Mad Dok Butcha (100)


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

Boris !!!!

Boris Johnson (120)
Ibram Gaunt (105)
The Red Terror (100)
Old One Eye (80)
Ghazghkull Mag Uruk Thraka (100)
Commissar Yarrick (100)
The Emperor (85)
Lucius the Eternal (100)
Marneus Calgar (100)
Mad Dok Butcha (100)


----------



## The Deadman (Apr 4, 2008)

This will go on for ages!!!!!!!!!!!

Boris Johnson (110)
Ibram Gaunt (105)
The Red Terror (100)
Old One Eye (80)
Ghazghkull Mag Uruk Thraka (100)
Commissar Yarrick (100)
The Emperor (85)
Lucius the Eternal (100)
Marneus Calgar (100)
Mad Dok Butcha (100)


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

Boris yet again assualts the emperor

Boris Johnson (110)
Ibram Gaunt (105)
The Red Terror (100)
Old One Eye (80)
Ghazghkull Mag Uruk Thraka (100)
Commissar Yarrick (100)
The Emperor (75)
Lucius the Eternal (100)
Marneus Calgar (100)
Mad Dok Butcha (100)


----------



## Dracomancer (Jun 6, 2008)

Boris also attacks Old One Eye, on the plus side, Old One Eye has stopped eating himself:

Boris Johnson (110)
Ibram Gaunt (105)
The Red Terror (100)
Old One Eye (70)
Ghazghkull Mag Uruk Thraka (100)
Commissar Yarrick (100)
The Emperor (75)
Lucius the Eternal (100)
Marneus Calgar (100)
Mad Dok Butcha (100)


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

im going to hurt calgar this time.

Boris Johnson (110)
Ibram Gaunt (105)
The Red Terror (100)
Old One Eye (70)
Ghazghkull Mag Uruk Thraka (100)
Commissar Yarrick (100)
The Emperor (75)
Lucius the Eternal (100)
Marneus Calgar (90)
Mad Dok Butcha (100)


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

In a 'friendly' game of sport Solitaire laughs as Boris headbutts Gaunt in the nuts.

Boris Johnson (110)
Ibram Gaunt (95)
The Red Terror (100)
Old One Eye (70)
Ghazghkull Mag Uruk Thraka (100)
Commissar Yarrick (100)
The Emperor (75)
Lucius the Eternal (100)
Marneus Calgar (90)
Mad Dok Butcha (100)


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

ah fook it heal gaunt

Boris Johnson (110)
Ibram Gaunt (100)
The Red Terror (100)
Old One Eye (70)
Ghazghkull Mag Uruk Thraka (100)
Commissar Yarrick (100)
The Emperor (75)
Lucius the Eternal (100)
Marneus Calgar (90)
Mad Dok Butcha (100)


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

boris opens yet another can of whoopass on the Emperor

Boris Johnson (110)
Ibram Gaunt (100)
The Red Terror (100)
Old One Eye (70)
Ghazghkull Mag Uruk Thraka (100)
Commissar Yarrick (100)
The Emperor (65)
Lucius the Eternal (100)
Marneus Calgar (90)
Mad Dok Butcha (100)


----------



## The Deadman (Apr 4, 2008)

Hurt Old One Eye

Boris Johnson (110)
Ibram Gaunt (100)
The Red Terror (100)
Old One Eye (60)
Ghazghkull Mag Uruk Thraka (100)
Commissar Yarrick (100)
The Emperor (65)
Lucius the Eternal (100)
Marneus Calgar (90)
Mad Dok Butcha (100)


----------



## Dracomancer (Jun 6, 2008)

Ah, what the hey, i'll heal Ghazghkull...

Boris Johnson (110)
Ibram Gaunt (100)
The Red Terror (100)
Old One Eye (60)
Ghazghkull Mag Uruk Thraka (105)
Commissar Yarrick (100)
The Emperor (65)
Lucius the Eternal (100)
Marneus Calgar (90)
Mad Dok Butcha (100)


----------



## demon lord345 (Apr 4, 2008)

die Emperor die!
Boris johnson (110)
Ibram Gaunt (100)
The red terror (100)
old one eye (60)
Ghazghull Mag Uruk Thraka (105)
Commiser yarrick (100)
the Emperor (55)
Lucais the eternal (100)
Marenaus Calgar (90)
Mad Dok Butcha (100)


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Live emperor, live!


die Emperor die!
Boris johnson (110)
Ibram Gaunt (100)
The red terror (100)
old one eye (60)
Ghazghull Mag Uruk Thraka (105)
Commiser yarrick (100)
the Emperor (60)
Lucais the eternal (100)
Marenaus Calgar (90)
Mad Dok Butcha (100)


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

*FOR THE EMPEROR!!!*

Boris johnson (110)
Ibram Gaunt (100)
The red terror (100)
old one eye (60)
Ghazghull Mag Uruk Thraka (105)
Commiser yarrick (100)
the Emperor (65)
Lucais the eternal (100)
Marenaus Calgar (90)
Mad Dok Butcha (100)


----------



## pyroanarchist (Feb 29, 2008)

Death to the False Emperor!

Boris johnson (110)
Ibram Gaunt (100)
The red terror (100)
Old one eye (60)
Ghazghull Mag Uruk Thraka (105)
Commiser yarrick (100)
The Emperor (55)
Lucais the eternal (100)
Marenaus Calgar (90)
Mad Dok Butcha (100)


----------



## The Deadman (Apr 4, 2008)

I'll stab Old One Eye

Boris johnson (110)
Ibram Gaunt (100)
The red terror (100)
Old one eye (50)
Ghazghull Mag Uruk Thraka (105)
Commiser yarrick (100)
The Emperor (55)
Lucais the eternal (100)
Marenaus Calgar (90)
Mad Dok Butcha (100)


----------



## Dracomancer (Jun 6, 2008)

As shall I

Boris johnson (110)
Ibram Gaunt (100)
The red terror (100)
Old one eye (40)
Ghazghull Mag Uruk Thraka (105)
Commiser yarrick (100)
The Emperor (55)
Lucais the eternal (100)
Marenaus Calgar (90)
Mad Dok Butcha (100)


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Despite a lengthy wikipedia search Solitaire still has no idea who Mad Dok Butcha is and so decides that he does not exist and so therefore does not deserve to stay alive, so he stabs him with a Harlequins kiss.

Boris johnson (110)
Ibram Gaunt (100)
The red terror (100)
Old one eye (40)
Ghazghull Mag Uruk Thraka (105)
Commiser yarrick (100)
The Emperor (55)
Lucais the eternal (100)
Marenaus Calgar (90)
Mad Dok Butcha (90)


----------



## pyroanarchist (Feb 29, 2008)

More false Emperor bashing.

Boris johnson (110)
Ibram Gaunt (100)
The red terror (100)
Old one eye (40)
Ghazghull Mag Uruk Thraka (105)
Commiser yarrick (100)
The Emperor (45)
Lucais the eternal (100)
Marenaus Calgar (90)
Mad Dok Butcha (90)


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

Boris Johnson shouts 'Death to the false emperor' as he revs up his chainsword and goes to town on the Emperor's rotting corpse

Boris johnson (110)
Ibram Gaunt (100)
The red terror (100)
Old one eye (40)
Ghazghull Mag Uruk Thraka (105)
Commiser yarrick (100)
The Emperor (35)
Lucais the eternal (100)
Marenaus Calgar (90)
Mad Dok Butcha (90)


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

For The Emperor!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Boris johnson (110)
Ibram Gaunt (100)
The red terror (100)
Old one eye (40)
Ghazghull Mag Uruk Thraka (105)
Commiser yarrick (100)
The Emperor (40)
Lucais the eternal (100)
Marenaus Calgar (90)
Mad Dok Butcha (90)


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Life to the true Emperor!

Boris johnson (110)
Ibram Gaunt (100)
The red terror (100)
Old one eye (40)
Ghazghull Mag Uruk Thraka (105)
Commiser yarrick (100)
The Emperor (45)
Lucais the eternal (100)
Marenaus Calgar (90)
Mad Dok Butcha (90)


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Seen as the Mad Dok still doesn't exist he still must DIE!!!

Boris johnson (110)
Ibram Gaunt (100)
The red terror (100)
Old one eye (40)
Ghazghull Mag Uruk Thraka (105)
Commiser yarrick (100)
The Emperor (45)
Lucais the eternal (100)
Marenaus Calgar (90)
Mad Dok Butcha (80)


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

After realising I haven't posted on this thread today I sacrifice a few psyker souls to the Emperor.

Boris johnson (110)
Ibram Gaunt (100)
The red terror (100)
Old one eye (40)
Ghazghull Mag Uruk Thraka (105)
Commiser yarrick (100)
The Emperor (50)
Lucais the eternal (100)
Marenaus Calgar (90)
Mad Dok Butcha (80)


----------



## pyroanarchist (Feb 29, 2008)

He won't die!

Boris johnson (110)
Ibram Gaunt (100)
The red terror (100)
Old one eye (40)
Ghazghull Mag Uruk Thraka (105)
Commiser yarrick (100)
The Emperor (40)
Lucais the eternal (100)
Marenaus Calgar (90)
Mad Dok Butcha (80)


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

Boris Johnson continues his beat down on the emperor

Boris johnson (110)
Ibram Gaunt (100)
The red terror (100)
Old one eye (40)
Ghazghull Mag Uruk Thraka (105)
Commiser yarrick (100)
The Emperor (30)
Lucais the eternal (100)
Marenaus Calgar (90)
Mad Dok Butcha (80)


----------



## Dracomancer (Jun 6, 2008)

Death to Boris, as they say:

Boris johnson (100)
Ibram Gaunt (100)
The red terror (100)
Old one eye (40)
Ghazghull Mag Uruk Thraka (105)
Commiser yarrick (100)
The Emperor (30)
Lucais the eternal (100)
Marenaus Calgar (90)
Mad Dok Butcha (80)


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

A Guinness for the Emperor! :drinks:

Boris johnson (100)
Ibram Gaunt (100)
The red terror (100)
Old one eye (40)
Ghazghull Mag Uruk Thraka (105)
Commiser yarrick (100)
The Emperor (35)
Lucais the eternal (100)
Marenaus Calgar (90)
Mad Dok Butcha (80)


----------



## The Deadman (Apr 4, 2008)

I'll be original and stab one eye

Boris johnson (100)
Ibram Gaunt (100)
The red terror (100)
Old one eye (30)
Ghazghull Mag Uruk Thraka (105)
Commiser yarrick (100)
The Emperor (35)
Lucais the eternal (100)
Marenaus Calgar (90)
Mad Dok Butcha (80)


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

The emperor can't die pyroarchanist, he's immortal. Hence the reason he keeps getting healed (like so).


Boris johnson (100)
Ibram Gaunt (100)
The red terror (100)
Old one eye (30)
Ghazghull Mag Uruk Thraka (105)
Commiser yarrick (100)
The Emperor (40)
Lucais the eternal (100)
Marenaus Calgar (90)
Mad Dok Butcha (80)


----------



## pyroanarchist (Feb 29, 2008)

Doesn't mean I won't quit trying.

Boris johnson (100)
Ibram Gaunt (100)
The red terror (100)
Old one eye (30)
Ghazghull Mag Uruk Thraka (105)
Commiser yarrick (100)
The Emperor (30)
Lucais the eternal (100)
Marenaus Calgar (90)
Mad Dok Butcha (80)


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

The Emperor will fall

Boris johnson (100)
Ibram Gaunt (100)
The red terror (100)
Old one eye (30)
Ghazghull Mag Uruk Thraka (105)
Commiser yarrick (100)
The Emperor (20)
Lucais the eternal (100)
Marenaus Calgar (90)
Mad Dok Butcha (80)


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

NO HE WON'T!!!!!!!!

Boris johnson (100)
Ibram Gaunt (100)
The red terror (100)
Old one eye (30)
Ghazghull Mag Uruk Thraka (105)
Commiser yarrick (100)
The Emperor (25)
Lucais the eternal (100)
Marenaus Calgar (90)
Mad Dok Butcha (80)


----------



## Dracomancer (Jun 6, 2008)

Boris might though, with any luck...

Boris johnson (90)
Ibram Gaunt (100)
The red terror (100)
Old one eye (30)
Ghazghull Mag Uruk Thraka (105)
Commiser yarrick (100)
The Emperor (25)
Lucais the eternal (100)
Marenaus Calgar (90)
Mad Dok Butcha (80)


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

DIE BUTCHA, DIE!

Boris johnson (90)
Ibram Gaunt (100)
The red terror (100)
Old one eye (30)
Ghazghull Mag Uruk Thraka (105)
Commiser yarrick (100)
The Emperor (25)
Lucais the eternal (100)
Marenaus Calgar (90)
Mad Dok Butcha (70)


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Bit of healing for the Emperor.

Boris johnson (90)
Ibram Gaunt (100)
The red terror (100)
Old one eye (30)
Ghazghull Mag Uruk Thraka (105)
Commiser yarrick (100)
The Emperor (30)
Lucais the eternal (100)
Marenaus Calgar (90)
Mad Dok Butcha (70)


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

Time to attack the Emperor again

Boris johnson (90)
Ibram Gaunt (100)
The red terror (100)
Old one eye (30)
Ghazghull Mag Uruk Thraka (105)
Commiser yarrick (100)
The Emperor (20)
Lucais the eternal (100)
Marenaus Calgar (90)
Mad Dok Butcha (70)


----------



## The Deadman (Apr 4, 2008)

Heal Emporer

Boris johnson (90)
Ibram Gaunt (100)
The red terror (100)
Old one eye (20)
Ghazghull Mag Uruk Thraka (105)
Commiser yarrick (100)
The Emperor (20)
Lucais the eternal (100)
Marenaus Calgar (90)
Mad Dok Butcha (70)


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

Ghazghull gets a magnet stuck to his metal skull.

Hilarity ensues.

Boris johnson (90)
Ibram Gaunt (100)
The red terror (100)
Old one eye (20)
Ghazghull Mag Uruk Thraka (95)
Commiser yarrick (100)
The Emperor (20)
Lucais the eternal (100)
Marenaus Calgar (90)
Mad Dok Butcha (70)


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Healing the Emperor again. Oh and Deadman did you mean to say 'Hurt Old One Eye'?

Boris johnson (90)
Ibram Gaunt (100)
The red terror (100)
Old one eye (20)
Ghazghull Mag Uruk Thraka (95)
Commiser yarrick (100)
The Emperor (25)
Lucais the eternal (100)
Marenaus Calgar (90)
Mad Dok Butcha (70)


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, 40k would be no fun without the almighty, would it?

Boris johnson (90)
Ibram Gaunt (100)
The red terror (100)
Old one eye (20)
Ghazghull Mag Uruk Thraka (95)
Commiser yarrick (100)
The Emperor (30)
Lucais the eternal (100)
Marenaus Calgar (90)
Mad Dok Butcha (70)


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

The Emperor shall survive!

Boris johnson (90)
Ibram Gaunt (100)
The red terror (100)
Old one eye (20)
Ghazghull Mag Uruk Thraka (95)
Commiser yarrick (100)
The Emperor (35)
Lucais the eternal (100)
Marenaus Calgar (90)
Mad Dok Butcha (70)


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

....

Boris johnson (90)
Ibram Gaunt (100)
The red terror (100)
Old one eye (20)
Ghazghull Mag Uruk Thraka (95)
Commiser yarrick (100)
The Emperor (35)
Lucais the eternal (100)
Marenaus Calgar (90)
Mad Dok Butcha (60)


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

*FOR THE EMPEROR!!!!!!!*

Boris johnson (90)
Ibram Gaunt (100)
The red terror (100)
Old one eye (20)
Ghazghull Mag Uruk Thraka (95)
Commiser yarrick (100)
The Emperor (40)
Lucais the eternal (100)
Marenaus Calgar (90)
Mad Dok Butcha (60)


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

Die Imperiums Hope!!!!

Boris johnson (90)
Ibram Gaunt (100)
The red terror (100)
Old one eye (20)
Ghazghull Mag Uruk Thraka (95)
Commiser yarrick (100)
The Emperor (30)
Lucais the eternal (100)
Marenaus Calgar (90)
Mad Dok Butcha (60)


----------



## BorisJohnson (Jun 6, 2008)

Team Strike. the emperor must fall

Boris johnson (90)
Ibram Gaunt (100)
The red terror (100)
Old one eye (20)
Ghazghull Mag Uruk Thraka (95)
Commiser yarrick (100)
The Emperor (20)
Lucais the eternal (100)
Marenaus Calgar (90)
Mad Dok Butcha (60)


----------



## Spawn Of Dorn (Apr 16, 2008)

Team Strike team 3 is a go!!!!! Die emperor

Boris johnson (90)
Ibram Gaunt (100)
The red terror (100)
Old one eye (20)
Ghazghull Mag Uruk Thraka (95)
Commiser yarrick (100)
The Emperor (10)
Lucais the eternal (100)
Marenaus Calgar (90)
Mad Dok Butcha (60)


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

and we have won. the false emperor is dead. VICTORY!!!

Boris johnson (90)
Ibram Gaunt (100)
The red terror (100)
Old one eye (20)
Ghazghull Mag Uruk Thraka (95)
Commiser yarrick (100)
The Emperor (0)
Lucais the eternal (100)
Marenaus Calgar (90)
Mad Dok Butcha (60)

And like ninjas we retreat into the shadows


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

...choppy, choppy, choppy.....
Boris johnson (90)
Ibram Gaunt (100)
The red terror (100)
Old one eye (20)
Ghazghull Mag Uruk Thraka (95)
Commiser yarrick (100)
The Emperor (0)
Lucais the eternal (100)
Marenaus Calgar (90)
Mad Dok Butcha (50)


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

But.....but.....that's impossible! NOOOOOO!!!!!! Oh well, I have a new target: Boris Johnson, who just slipped on a strategically place banana skin.

boris johnson (80)
Ibram Gaunt (100)
The red terror (100)
Old one eye (20)
Ghazghull Mag Uruk Thraka (95)
Commiser yarrick (100)
The Emperor (0)
Lucais the eternal (100)
Marenaus Calgar (90)
Mad Dok Butcha (50)


----------



## BorisJohnson (Jun 6, 2008)

its the return of the team strike

boris johnson (80)
Ibram Gaunt (100)
The red terror (100)
Old one eye (10)
Ghazghull Mag Uruk Thraka (95)
Commiser yarrick (100)
The Emperor (0)
Lucais the eternal (100)
Marenaus Calgar (90)
Mad Dok Butcha (50)


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

the team strike has succeeded

boris johnson (80)
Ibram Gaunt (100)
The red terror (100)
Old one eye (0)
Ghazghull Mag Uruk Thraka (95)
Commiser yarrick (100)
The Emperor (0)
Lucais the eternal (100)
Marenaus Calgar (90)
Mad Dok Butcha (50)

And like deadly ninjas we again disapear into the night


----------



## PieMan (May 1, 2008)

yarrick cant be above thraka "SNIPERS VOLLEY!"

boris johnson (80)
Ibram Gaunt (100)
The red terror (100)
Old one eye (0)
Ghazghull Mag Uruk Thraka (95)
Commiser yarrick (90)
The Emperor (0)
Lucais the eternal (100)
Marenaus Calgar (90)
Mad Dok Butcha (50)


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

The Emperor is reborn as the Star Child and decides to take revenge on 
Boris for helping kill him.

Boris johnson (70)
Ibram Gaunt (100)
The red terror (100)
Ghazghull Mag Uruk Thraka (95)
Commiser yarrick (90)
Lucais the eternal (100)
Marenaus Calgar (90)
Mad Dok Butcha (50)


----------



## pyroanarchist (Feb 29, 2008)

I think it's the Red Terror's turn

Boris johnson (70)
Ibram Gaunt (100)
The red terror (90)
Ghazghull Mag Uruk Thraka (95)
Commiser yarrick (90)
Lucius the eternal (100)
Marenaus Calgar (90)
Mad Dok Butcha (50)


----------



## The Deadman (Apr 4, 2008)

I don't know who he is so I'll hurt him

Boris johnson (70)
Ibram Gaunt (100)
The red terror (90)
Ghazghull Mag Uruk Thraka (95)
Commiser yarrick (90)
Lucius the eternal (100)
Marenaus Calgar (90)
Mad Dok Butcha (40)


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

YES! KILL THE NON-EXISTENT ORK!!!

Boris johnson (70)
Ibram Gaunt (100)
The red terror (90)
Ghazghull Mag Uruk Thraka (95)
Commiser yarrick (90)
Lucius the eternal (100)
Marenaus Calgar (90)
Mad Dok Butcha (30)


----------



## Dracomancer (Jun 6, 2008)

Heh, i'll heal Mad Dok Butcha, since I actually remember him ;P

Boris johnson (70)
Ibram Gaunt (100)
The red terror (90)
Ghazghull Mag Uruk Thraka (95)
Commiser yarrick (90)
Lucius the eternal (100)
Marenaus Calgar (90)
Mad Dok Butcha (35)


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

reeaally, so who is he then?

Oh and while I'm here I'll correct all the spelling mistakes in the names:grin:.
Boris Johnson (70)
Ibram Gaunt (100)
The Red Terror (90)
Ghazghull Mag Uruk Thraka (95)
Commisar Yarrick (90)
Lucius the Eternal (100)
Marneus Calgar (90)
Mad Dok Butcha (35)


----------



## pyroanarchist (Feb 29, 2008)

I'll heal him too. I remember the name, but couldn't tell you more than that.

Boris Johnson (70)
Ibram Gaunt (100)
The Red Terror (90)
Ghazghull Mag Uruk Thraka (95)
Commisar Yarrick (90)
Lucius the Eternal (100)
Marneus Calgar (90)
Mad Dok Butcha (40)


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm on Solitaire's side for this one

Boris Johnson (70)
Ibram Gaunt (100)
The Red Terror (90)
Ghazghull Mag Uruk Thraka (95)
Commisar Yarrick (90)
Lucius the Eternal (100)
Marneus Calgar (90)
Mad Dok Butcha (40)


----------



## Dracomancer (Jun 6, 2008)

> reeaally, so who is he then?


Wasn't he the guy from the old WDs who ran the "Convershun Klinic" thats now found here on the UK GW site?, only other dok with a name was Mad Dok Grotsnik to my memory, and wasn't he a special character in the old Ork codex (could be in new one, I don't have so can't say for sure) who didn't suffer from morale and just ran towards the nearest enemy? I do find it odd though that its only grotsnik who'se referred to as "Mad Dok", Butcha is only referred to as "Dok", could this be a case of someone getting the names mixed up?

But back to business, I hurt Boris:

Boris Johnson (60)
Ibram Gaunt (100)
The Red Terror (90)
Ghazghull Mag Uruk Thraka (95)
Commisar Yarrick (90)
Lucius the Eternal (100)
Marneus Calgar (90)
Mad Dok Butcha (40)


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

After the last two I supported died horribly I'm going to have to make more of an effort for the Red Terror. He snacks on a few guardsmen.

Boris Johnson (60)
Ibram Gaunt (100)
The Red Terror (95)
Ghazghull Mag Uruk Thraka (95)
Commisar Yarrick (90)
Lucius the Eternal (100)
Marneus Calgar (90)
Mad Dok Butcha (40)


----------



## pyroanarchist (Feb 29, 2008)

They taste bad

Boris Johnson (60)
Ibram Gaunt (100)
The Red Terror (85)
Ghazghull Mag Uruk Thraka (95)
Commisar Yarrick (90)
Lucius the Eternal (100)
Marneus Calgar (90)
Mad Dok Butcha (40)


PS. yeah, I've only ever heard Butcha called Dok Butcha, I think the mad was added. I think there was some fluff about him back in third. I just remember a friend of mine who played Orks talking about him once upon a time.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

He starts to choke on a lasgun

Boris Johnson (60)
Ibram Gaunt (100)
The Red Terror (75)
Ghazghull Mag Uruk Thraka (95)
Commisar Yarrick (90)
Lucius the Eternal (100)
Marneus Calgar (90)
Mad Dok Butcha (40)


----------



## The Deadman (Apr 4, 2008)

Wikipedia still hasn't provided me with an answer as to who he is

Boris Johnson (60)
Ibram Gaunt (100)
The Red Terror (75)
Ghazghull Mag Uruk Thraka (95)
Commisar Yarrick (90)
Lucius the Eternal (100)
Marneus Calgar (90)
Mad Dok Butcha (30)


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Well the Red Terror appears too unpopular to keep alive, so it's Death To Boris! Then.

Boris Johnson (50)
Ibram Gaunt (100)
The Red Terror (75)
Ghazghull Mag Uruk Thraka (95)
Commisar Yarrick (90)
Lucius the Eternal (100)
Marneus Calgar (90)
Mad Dok Butcha (30)


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Boris spends the entire budget on penuts, which he suddenly discovers he is allergic to after 500 of them.


Boris Johnson (40)
Ibram Gaunt (100)
The Red Terror (75)
Ghazghull Mag Uruk Thraka (95)
Commisar Yarrick (90)
Lucius the Eternal (100)
Marneus Calgar (90)
Mad Dok Butcha (30)


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Boris is still allergic to peanuts

Boris Johnson (30)
Ibram Gaunt (100)
The Red Terror (75)
Ghazghull Mag Uruk Thraka (95)
Commisar Yarrick (90)
Lucius the Eternal (100)
Marneus Calgar (90)
Mad Dok Butcha (30)


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Hurt Boris.

Boris Johnson (20)
Ibram Gaunt (100)
The Red Terror (75)
Ghazghull Mag Uruk Thraka (95)
Commisar Yarrick (90)
Lucius the Eternal (100)
Marneus Calgar (90)
Mad Dok Butcha (30)


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Die mad dok!

Boris Johnson (20)
Ibram Gaunt (100)
The Red Terror (75)
Ghazghull Mag Uruk Thraka (95)
Commisar Yarrick (90)
Lucius the Eternal (100)
Marneus Calgar (90)
Mad Dok Butcha (20)


----------



## pyroanarchist (Feb 29, 2008)

I'll take another shot at the Red Terror

Boris Johnson (20)
Ibram Gaunt (100)
The Red Terror (65)
Ghazghull Mag Uruk Thraka (95)
Commisar Yarrick (90)
Lucius the Eternal (100)
Marneus Calgar (90)
Mad Dok Butcha (20)


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Why have I left the Chaos character at full health? Time for some flamer-based purging!

Boris Johnson (20)
Ibram Gaunt (100)
The Red Terror (65)
Ghazghull Mag Uruk Thraka (95)
Commisar Yarrick (90)
Lucius the Eternal (90)
Marneus Calgar (90)
Mad Dok Butcha (20)


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Chris joins in the burning.

Boris Johnson (20)
Ibram Gaunt (100)
The Red Terror (65)
Ghazghull Mag Uruk Thraka (95)
Commisar Yarrick (90)
Lucius the Eternal (80)
Marneus Calgar (90)
Mad Dok Butcha (20)


----------



## pyroanarchist (Feb 29, 2008)

Yarricks klaw malfunctions and he crushes his own leg

Boris Johnson (20)
Ibram Gaunt (100)
The Red Terror (65)
Ghazghull Mag Uruk Thraka (95)
Commisar Yarrick (80)
Lucius the Eternal (80)
Marneus Calgar (90)
Mad Dok Butcha (20)


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

yarrick becomes emo and slashes himself with a bayonet

Boris Johnson (20)
Ibram Gaunt (100)
The Red Terror (65)
Ghazghull Mag Uruk Thraka (95)
Commisar Yarrick (70)
Lucius the Eternal (80)
Marneus Calgar (90)
Mad Dok Butcha (20)


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

So many characters I want to hurt or heal... Might as well start finishing off Boris to get down my options.

Boris Johnson (10)
Ibram Gaunt (100)
The Red Terror (65)
Ghazghull Mag Uruk Thraka (95)
Commisar Yarrick (70)
Lucius the Eternal (80)
Marneus Calgar (90)
Mad Dok Butcha (20)


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

I have killed my hero. Die Boris Johnson

Boris Johnson (0)
Ibram Gaunt (100)
The Red Terror (65)
Ghazghull Mag Uruk Thraka (95)
Commisar Yarrick (70)
Lucius the Eternal (80)
Marneus Calgar (90)
Mad Dok Butcha (20)


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Chris has just finished _First and Only_, and tells Gaunt how great it is. He cheers up a bit.

Ibram Gaunt (105)
The Red Terror (65)
Ghazghull Mag Uruk Thraka (95)
Commisar Yarrick (70)
Lucius the Eternal (80)
Marneus Calgar (90)
Mad Dok Butcha (20)


----------



## pyroanarchist (Feb 29, 2008)

Until he's kicked in the face.

Ibram Gaunt (95)
The Red Terror (65)
Ghazghull Mag Uruk Thraka (95)
Commisar Yarrick (70)
Lucius the Eternal (80)
Marneus Calgar (90)
Mad Dok Butcha (20)


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

DIE YOU STUPID ORK!!! !!!! !!!!! !!!!!! !!!!!!! !!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!! !

Ibram Gaunt (95)
The Red Terror (65)
Ghazghull Mag Uruk Thraka (95)
Commisar Yarrick (70)
Lucius the Eternal (80)
Marneus Calgar (90)
Mad Dok Butcha (10)


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Mad Dok Butcha mistakes his own head for his "patients"... and then cuts it off... smart on that ork.

Ibram Gaunt (95)
The Red Terror (65)
Ghazghull Mag Uruk Thraka (95)
Commisar Yarrick (70)
Lucius the Eternal (80)
Marneus Calgar (90)
Mad Dok Butcha (0) Dead


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Now for the next stupid ork...Your going down Ghazgull!!!!!!!!!

Ibram Gaunt (95)
The Red Terror (65)
Ghazghull Mag Uruk Thraka (85)
Commisar Yarrick (70)
Lucius the Eternal (80)
Marneus Calgar (90)


----------



## Dracomancer (Jun 6, 2008)

I beg to differ, if anyone is going to die next, it is going to be Yarrick:

Ibram Gaunt (95)
The Red Terror (65)
Ghazghull Mag Uruk Thraka (85)
Commisar Yarrick (60)
Lucius the Eternal (80)
Marneus Calgar (90)


----------



## darklightknight448 (Nov 9, 2007)

darklightknight448 calls Farsight who grabs hs Dawn Blade and cuts off Ghazgull's right hand.
Ghaz: Owchie! You'ze a meanie!

Ibram Gaunt (95)
The Red Terror (65)
Ghazghull Mag Uruk Thraka (75)
Commisar Yarrick (60)
Lucius the Eternal (80)
Marneus Calgar (90)


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Dracomancer that sounds like a wager! Death to the foul xenos!

Ibram Gaunt (95)
The Red Terror (65)
Ghazghull Mag Uruk Thraka (65)
Commisar Yarrick (60)
Lucius the Eternal (80)
Marneus Calgar (90)


----------



## pyroanarchist (Feb 29, 2008)

Gotta go with Draco on this one.

Ibram Gaunt (95)
The Red Terror (65)
Ghazghull Mag Uruk Thraka (65)
Commisar Yarrick (50)
Lucius the Eternal (80)
Marneus Calgar (90)


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

NOOOO!!!! Heal Yarrick!!!!

Ibram Gaunt (95)
The Red Terror (65)
Ghazghull Mag Uruk Thraka (65)
Commisar Yarrick (55)
Lucius the Eternal (80)
Marneus Calgar (90)


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

Get back to the Gutter Ork scum you shall never out live Yarrik

Ibram Gaunt (95)
The Red Terror (65)
Ghazghull Mag Uruk Thraka (55)
Commisar Yarrick (55)
Lucius the Eternal (80)
Marneus Calgar (90)


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Grazghulls old 'friend' Beliel (his second biggest enemy apparently) teleports in and chops his arm off.

Ibram Gaunt (95)
The Red Terror (65)
Ghazghull Mag Uruk Thraka (45)
Commisar Yarrick (55)
Lucius the Eternal (80)
Marneus Calgar (90)


----------



## Dracomancer (Jun 6, 2008)

Well, isn't this becoming quite the close race?

Ibram Gaunt (95)
The Red Terror (65)
Ghazghull Mag Uruk Thraka (45)
Commisar Yarrick (45)
Lucius the Eternal (80)
Marneus Calgar (90)


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

And Ghazghkull takes the lead!

Ibram Gaunt (95)
The Red Terror (65)
Ghazghull Mag Uruk Thraka (45)
Commisar Yarrick (35)
Lucius the Eternal (80)
Marneus Calgar (90)


----------



## Rogal Dorn 666 (Apr 28, 2008)

The Ork Scum shall not Prevail I will launch a crusade on his ass

Ibram Gaunt (95)
The Red Terror (65)
Ghazghull Mag Uruk Thraka (35)
Commisar Yarrick (35)
Lucius the Eternal (80)
Marneus Calgar (90)


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

"Suffer not the alien, the mutant, the heretic. The xenoes mainly in this case."

Ibram Gaunt (95)
The Red Terror (65)
Ghazghull Mag Uruk Thraka (25)
Commisar Yarrick (35)
Lucius the Eternal (80)
Marneus Calgar (90)


----------



## Dracomancer (Jun 6, 2008)

Tension-tastic 

Ibram Gaunt (95)
The Red Terror (65)
Ghazghull Mag Uruk Thraka (25)
Commisar Yarrick (25)
Lucius the Eternal (80)
Marneus Calgar (90)


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Die pointless ork scum!

Ibram Gaunt (95)
The Red Terror (65)
Ghazghull Mag Uruk Thraka (15)
Commisar Yarrick (25)
Lucius the Eternal (80)
Marneus Calgar (90)
Reply With Quote


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Admiral Parol (Yarrik in space basically, he was in the 3rd Armageddon war, but was lost in the warp ramming a space hulk) drops from the warp in His Will as bombards Ghazghull from space.

Ibram Gaunt (95)
The Red Terror (65)
Ghazghull Mag Uruk Thraka (5)
Commisar Yarrick (30)
Lucius the Eternal (80)
Marneus Calgar (90)


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Chris deletes his previous post grin and stabs Ghazghull dead.

Ibram Gaunt (95)
The Red Terror (65)
Ghazghull Mag Uruk Thraka (0)
Commisar Yarrick (25)
Lucius the Eternal (80)
Marneus Calgar (90)


----------



## Dracomancer (Jun 6, 2008)

chrisman 007 said:


> Chris deletes his previous post grin and stabs Ghazghull dead.


HAX!
Next time Gadget...:nono:

Mehs, on with the show, as they say. Methinks Gaunt could do with a slap... 

Ibram Gaunt (85)
The Red Terror (65)
Commisar Yarrick (25)
Lucius the Eternal (80)
Marneus Calgar (90)


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Gaunt rocks!


Ibram Gaunt (90)
The Red Terror (65)
Commisar Yarrick (25)
Lucius the Eternal (80)
Marneus Calgar (90)
Reply With Quote


----------



## ZsoSahaal (Feb 28, 2008)

Lets get Yarrick back on his feet.

Ibram Gaunt (90)
The Red Terror (65)
Commisar Yarrick (30)
Lucius the Eternal (80)
Marneus Calgar (90)


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Yarrik is pleased with his adversaries demise.

Ibram Gaunt (90)
The Red Terror (65)
Commisar Yarrick (35)
Lucius the Eternal (80)
Marneus Calgar (90)


----------



## pyroanarchist (Feb 29, 2008)

... but then he takes a solid boot to the face!

Ibram Gaunt (90)
The Red Terror (65)
Commisar Yarrick (25)
Lucius the Eternal (80)
Marneus Calgar (90)


----------



## ZsoSahaal (Feb 28, 2008)

Yarrick wins the lottery!

Ibram Gaunt (90)
The Red Terror (65)
Commisar Yarrick (30)
Lucius the Eternal (80)
Marneus Calgar (90)


----------



## Dracomancer (Jun 6, 2008)

But he then gets hit by a car and loses said ticket, Karma eh?

Ibram Gaunt (90)
The Red Terror (65)
Commisar Yarrick (20)
Lucius the Eternal (80)
Marneus Calgar (90)


----------



## ZsoSahaal (Feb 28, 2008)

Yarrick gets a candy bar to make up for it.

Ibram Gaunt (90)
The Red Terror (65)
Commisar Yarrick (25)
Lucius the Eternal (80)
Marneus Calgar (90)


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Death to the one of Chaos!

Ibram Gaunt (90)
The Red Terror (65)
Commisar Yarrick (25)
Lucius the Eternal (70)
Marneus Calgar (90)


----------



## ZsoSahaal (Feb 28, 2008)

Yarrick wins the lottery again.


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Hurt Lucius (note that I've put in ZsoSahaals heal)

Ibram Gaunt (90)
The Red Terror (65)
Commisar Yarrick (30)
Lucius the Eternal (60)
Marneus Calgar (90)


----------



## PieMan (May 1, 2008)

punch yarrick in the face 

Ibram Gaunt (90)
The Red Terror (65)
Commisar Yarrick (20)
Lucius the Eternal (60)
Marneus Calgar (90)


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Wins the lottery yet again! Very lucky guy this Yarrick chap!

Ibram Gaunt (90)
The Red Terror (65)
Commisar Yarrick (25)
Lucius the Eternal (60)
Marneus Calgar (90)


----------



## pyroanarchist (Feb 29, 2008)

I wouldn't call him lucky... everytime he hits the lotto he gets harmed in some awful way... like now.

Ibram Gaunt (90)
The Red Terror (65)
Commisar Yarrick (15)
Lucius the Eternal (60)
Marneus Calgar (90)


----------



## ZsoSahaal (Feb 28, 2008)

Yarrick has very good insurance though. He can afford alot medical attention.

Ibram Gaunt (90)
The Red Terror (65)
Commisar Yarrick (20)
Lucius the Eternal (60)
Marneus Calgar (90)


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

The Red Terror consoles Yarrick in his horrible luck with the lottery but the sight of a such a beast being nice makes him wet his pants.....poor Yarrick

Ibram Gaunt (90)
The Red Terror (65)
Commisar Yarrick (10)
Lucius the Eternal (60)
Marneus Calgar (90)


----------



## ZsoSahaal (Feb 28, 2008)

I perform a mercy killing on Yarrick, and end his pain.


Ibram Gaunt (90)
The Red Terror (65)
Lucius the Eternal (60)
Marneus Calgar (90)


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Bye bye Yarrick:

Ibram Gaunt (90)
The Red Terror (65)
Commisar Yarrick (0) - Dead
Lucius the Eternal (60)
Marneus Calgar (90)


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

I renew my attack on the Chaos forces.

Ibram Gaunt (90)
The Red Terror (65)
Lucius the Eternal (50)
Marneus Calgar (90)


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Death to chaos! I need something to take me annoyance out on as Yarrick dies!

Ibram Gaunt (90)
The Red Terror (65)
Lucius the Eternal (40)
Marneus Calgar (90)


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Loyalist42 tells Lucius he's fat and nobody loves him. This makes the pansy cry. 

Ibram Gaunt (90)
The Red Terror (65)
Lucius the Eternal (30)
Marneus Calgar (90)


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

The Red Terror bitch slaps Lucius for being a crying pansy. 

Ibram Gaunt (90)
The Red Terror (65)
Lucius the Eternal (20)
Marneus Calgar (90)


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Chris decides to kick papa smurf in the nuts. Well, where they should be.

Ibram Gaunt (90)
The Red Terror (65)
Lucius the Eternal (20)
Marneus Calgar (80)


----------



## ZsoSahaal (Feb 28, 2008)

Lucius cuts himself.

Ibram Gaunt (90)
The Red Terror (65)
Lucius the Eternal (10)
Marneus Calgar (80)


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Lucius spontaneously combusts as chrisman fires a RPG in his direction.

Ibram Gaunt (90)
The Red Terror (65)
Lucius the Eternal (0) - *BOOM!* dead
Marneus Calgar (80)


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

The Red Terror munches on some pieces of Lucius

Ibram Gaunt (90)
The Red Terror (70)
Marneus Calgar (80)


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

However the bit of Lucius tastes bad, as most things the red terror eats do.

Ibram Gaunt (90)
The Red Terror (60)
Marneus Calgar (80)


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Loyalist42 grabs the Raid!!!!!

Ibram Gaunt (90)
The Red Terror (50)
Marneus Calgar (80)


----------



## ZsoSahaal (Feb 28, 2008)

The Red Terror falls down a well.

Ibram Gaunt (90)
The Red Terror (40)
Marneus Calgar (80)


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Luckily for for The Red Terror, Ibram Gaunt broke his fall and coincidently, broke Ibram's back (hurt Ibram)

Ibram Gaunt (80)
The Red Terror (40)
Marneus Calgar (80)


----------



## beenburned (May 15, 2008)

Marnee C takes a bite out of the red terror as it is lying on top of Ibrams back...or at least tries, but somehow breaks his jaw on The Red Terror's teeth.

Ibram Gaunt (80)
The Red Terror (40)
Marneus Calgar (70)


----------



## ZsoSahaal (Feb 28, 2008)

The red terror gets hit by a semi truck......in the well......go figure.

Ibram Gaunt (80)
The Red Terror (30)
Marneus Calgar (70)


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Chris drops a meltabomb down the well (hurt Red Terror)

Ibram Gaunt (80)
The Red Terror (20)
Marneus Calgar (70)


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

And seeing as Ibram's down there too he takes a hit

Ibram Gaunt (70)
The Red Terror (20)
Marneus Calgar (70)


----------



## ZsoSahaal (Feb 28, 2008)

Marneus Calgar has an unfortunate smelting accident.

Ibram Gaunt (70)
The Red Terror (20)
Marneus Calgar (60)


----------



## beenburned (May 15, 2008)

I kiss the red terror, which makes it all better...ish

Ibram Gaunt (70)
The Red Terror (25)
Marneus Calgar (60)


----------



## ZsoSahaal (Feb 28, 2008)

I stab the Red Terror, which makes it feel worse....ish

Ibram Gaunt (70)
The Red Terror (15)
Marneus Calgar (60)


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Die PaPa Smurf!

Ibram Gaunt (70)
The Red Terror (15)
Marneus Calgar (50)


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Marneus gets salmonella.

Ibram Gaunt (70)
The Red Terror (15)
Marneus Calgar (40)


----------



## ZsoSahaal (Feb 28, 2008)

The Red Terror eats some rusty nails.

Ibram Gaunt (70)
The Red Terror (5)
Marneus Calgar (40)


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Ibram partakes in the nails as well

Ibram Gaunt (60)
The Red Terror (5)
Marneus Calgar (40)


----------



## ZsoSahaal (Feb 28, 2008)

The Red Terror suffers 27 heart attacks, before somebody shoots him.

Ibram Gaunt (60)
The Red Terror (-5) dead
Marneus Calgar (40)


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

The Ultrasmurf king gets set on fire by chris.

Ibram Gaunt (60)
The Red Terror (-5) dead
Marneus Calgar (30)


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

calgar relises he has lepperasy 

Ibram Gaunt (60)
The Red Terror (-5) dead
Marneus Calgar (20)


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Calgar realises trying to clap with 2 power fists can be kind of dangerous while applauding the Terrors death.

Ibram Gaunt (60)
Marneus Calgar (10)


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

HaHa finally I'll be the one to end it all!
....Go Me!!!
....Die Calgar!!!
Ibram Gaunt (60)
Marneus Calgar (0)


----------

